# hives, yeast, itching....allergic reaction



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

This is the second time my dog has had a hives (skin) & yeast (in the ear) issue. Both times, it came up suddenly and with horrible results. This time, we had an additional problem caused by licking an itchy area (fuciderm skin cream).

The first time, I think it was due to a detangler spray that was past its best 'due by' date. BIG LESSON LEARNED.

This time, the only thing I can think of is that the shampoo had a perfume that caused the allergic reaction *or* the shampoo wasn't rinsed out enough. (I'd taken my dog to a groomer which I do every 2 or 3 months. I mostly bathe and groom myself.)

My dog's now 3 1/2 years old and has a long coat. This surprised me & my dog both times as he's 'healthy as a horse'. His coat is beautiful and is not at all a problem to keep long. But, once he gets an allergic reaction his coat is dry, lifeless and limp. And, he's lethargic and itchy.

So, my questions are:
1. Will this happen more frequently now that we've had 2 problems resulting in multiple trips to the vet to get pills (antihistamine/prednisone) and a skin cream (fungicidal) and drops for the ears (yeast).
2. Are there any other creams/ointments/?? we can use in an emergency??? Both times occurred on a long weekend when I tried to wait it out.....wrong move. Had to go to the clinic anyway.
3. Are there homeopathic things I can try??? A friend recommended Arnica. But I haven't researched that one yet.
4. I like to take my dog to the groomer every 2 or 3 months to get his coat tidied up. I am no professional.... I try my best to do the 'modified show coat' but it gives me confidence to have a professional check him out. What the heck happened???

Any and all advice is appreciated!!! Thank you in advance....


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Is yeast in dog ears due to Candida? (i.e., the same yeast that causes thrush infections in babies, and yeast infections in women)? If so, I would check with a vet or a homeopathic expert first, especially for dosage amounts, but I personally have found Aquaflora (http://www.aquaflorainc.com/, you can probably find it in any 'granola' type store lol) to be the ONLY thing that works for me (not even OTC yeast infection products would work for me - probably TMI I know, but I am just trying to make the point!). It's a homeopathic solution with a tiny amount of Candida in it that as a human, you take a tablespoon or something of a day for a few months (the symptoms clear up much sooner, within a week or two, but taking it for a few months teaches your immune system to fight it off pretty much for the next few years, if not for good). I've had so much success with that that I would seriously give it a try, after getting some advice from somebody who knows what they are talking about of course, if Cey ever had a yeast problem (again, assuming that yeast in dogs is the same thing as in humans...)

As far as the groomer goes, if I was you I would find a shampoo/conditioner that works for your boy and then bring it to the groomer's when you go, and just insist that they use those products - explain that he has allergies and they should be happy to oblige (if not, find a different groomer!)

Good luck! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you. I definitely have helpful advice to check out.
I really appreciate your assistance.
Sharon


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow... what is he eating? Do you add probiotics to his food? that would be my first place I'd look if my dog was having these issues... hope he is feeling better soon!!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Tucker's diet is a healthy one. But, that's a great suggestion! I'll definitely check that out. 
I'm worried because it's now happened twice within a year. Both times on a weekend, but we were able to go to a clinic, then our own vet fairly soon afterwards. 
We're going to Mexico in the winter and I want to figure this all out before then. 
Thanks again TilliesMom & Heatherk!
(Yes, it is candida. When T gets this allergic reaction, it even goes into his ears. Then they must get moist for some reason and the candida starts.)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry your dog has a yeast infection. I'm sure you already know to be very careful not to get water in their ears. I use a wash cloth and try to do most of the rinsing that way. When I do pour water over their heads I hold their ears down. My vet said to put cotton in the ears although I could never get it to stay in. After the bath you can also fold up the ears to help dry any water. I have herd apple vinegar in their diet works good for keeping yeast away. You would have to google how much and think of a creative way to feed it. I tried just adding it to the water and the sisters hated it. Does your dog have clear eyes no staining? the yeast is sort of red in color. I would also think about your dogs diet. The food can be a big reason why a dog gets yeast in the first place. I switched to a really good kibble called Acana same manufacture as Orijen mine is totally grain free. I think grains can cause yeast? something to do with sugars.? I switched because Zoey beard was staining and I really like the quality this kibble.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been doing a bit of research this morning on the pills, cream & drops the vet has given us. (I found one recommendation for diaper cream and one for non-perfumed Neutragena hand cream, both for the area he was licking so much that the hives turned into little scabs. But, I'm going to think about that before I try it.)

And, I have had a look at Tucker's food. He's on: "WEST COAST CANINE LIFE Pre-Mix is made from 100% human quality and organic ingredients containing stone ground brown rice, barley and oats, alfalfa, carob, calcium, Acadian sea kelp, garlic, ginger, marjoram, parsley, oregano, rosemary and turmeric". (that's from their website). To that, I add meat, oil, vegetables, apple, cranberry juice, egg & then bake it.
I don't think the rice, oats or barley could be the problem, do you???

He does get treats that I use for training and I will see if they have corn or wheat in them. I will go back to baking his treats, though so I'm sure what he's getting.

I don't see any staining at the eyes. After a bath, I check his ears & they've always been fine, except for this last time. I really do think the yeast developed because of the hives which he had all over his body, including inside his ears.

Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Metchosin said:


> I've been doing a bit of research this morning on the pills, cream & drops the vet has given us. (I found one recommendation for diaper cream and one for non-perfumed Neutragena hand cream, both for the area he was licking so much that the hives turned into little scabs. But, I'm going to think about that before I try it.)
> 
> And, I have had a look at Tucker's food. He's on: "WEST COAST CANINE LIFE Pre-Mix is made from 100% human quality and organic ingredients containing stone ground brown rice, barley and oats, alfalfa, carob, calcium, Acadian sea kelp, garlic, ginger, marjoram, parsley, oregano, rosemary and turmeric". (that's from their website). To that, I add meat, oil, vegetables, apple, cranberry juice, egg & then bake it.
> I don't think the rice, oats or barley could be the problem, do you???
> ...


 It wouldn't hurt to try a grain free diet. The Orijen and Acana is made in Canada. Its harder for us in the USA to get it. I would love to have the small breed one they make but I was told they don't ship that one here. . I have also found that my girls after switching are eating about a 1/4 cup less a day. So the higher price is not so bad really. A 5lb bag here in the states is about $52.00. It is great our supplier sold a senior discount to Bob he got the bag for $48


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Suzi. I'll head to the store today and pick up some. I think we started off with Orijen when Tucker was a puppy.


----------

